# My List



## Tom499 (Oct 31, 2017)

Alot has changed since my last list as I have kept and gained in the plants which do and I know will be happy in my windowsill conditions. 

Phragmipedium

besseae
longifolium
schlimii
kovachii
Andean Fire - lindleyanum x besseae
Ainsworth - (longifolium	Sedenii) x Memoria Garren Weaver (pearcei x wallisii)
Longueville - longifolium x Hanne Popow (schlimii x besseae) 
Saint Ouen - (Hanne Popow x besseae) x Memoria Garren Weaver (pearcei x wallisii)
Hanne Popow - (schlimii x besseae)
Memoria Garren Weaver (pearcei x wallisii)
Sedenii (probably)

Paphiopedilum

Ho Chi Minh
sukhakulii
callosum
javanicum x argus
Pysche (bellatulum x niveum) x wenshanense
wardii
villosum
bullenianum
barbatum
supardii
parishii x lowii
philippinense var. laevigatum
Death Star x anitum "hsiao"

Other

Encyclia vitellina
Encyclia (vitellina x michuacana) x vitellina
Sarcochilus Fitzhart x fitzgeraldii
Sarcochilus fitzgeraldii	
Sarcochilus Fitzhart
Neofinetia falcata
Phalaenopsis violacea
Phalaeonopsis bellina
Sedirea japonica
Vanilla planifolia


----------



## blondie (Oct 31, 2017)

You have some lovely plants there some very nice Phrags congrats hope to see some pics of them when there in flower.


----------



## troy (Nov 1, 2017)

Nice start!! Paph psyche is bellatulum x niveum. "Bellatulum x niveum x concolor" has another name, that one should be very nice!!


----------

